# rheinmain Tv Bericht - Gegen Downhiller an der Burg Frankenstein



## pokerface (19. November 2008)

Servus,
hat noch jemand ausser mir den strunzdummen Bericht im Rheinmain Tv, bei welchem berichtet wurde, dass die bösen Downhiller schon zu vielen (fast) Unfällen mit Pilzsammlern und älteren Herrschaften geführt haben soll. Desweiteren sei das Downhillfahren sehr schädigend für den Humus welcher abgetragen wird (ein Stück weit verständlich, jedoch wirklich so fatal für den Wald ?!).
Als Konsequenz stand nun der Verbot des Downhillfahrens an der Burg Frankenstein im Raum und das Abtragen bzw. Blockieren der Kicker.
Jetzt würd ich gerne wissen was ihr davon haltet und ob ihr die Reaktion verstehen könnt etc. ?

Mfg Pokerface


----------



## Meister Alex (19. November 2008)

Gude,
was will man von einem Privatsender anderes erwarten?
Für fundierte Recherche ist da keine Zeit und kein Geld da. So kann man, wenn auch unbeabsichtigt oder nicht, oder doch (?) Stimmung machen.
Kann man den Beitrag auch irgendwo online sehen wenn man Rhein Main TV nicht auf der Senderliste hat, bzw. die Sendung verpasst hat?

Gruß Meister Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (19. November 2008)

würde die Blockaden einfach wieder wegräumenwas für ein Schwachsinn sollen ihre Pilze auf dem Markt kaufen


----------



## pokerface (19. November 2008)

jap und zwar hier: nach den cowboys...

http://www.rheinmaintv-video.de/video/iLyROoafYoei.html


----------



## fuzzball (19. November 2008)

nur gut das ich Freerider und kein Downhiller mehr bin  aber mal Spaß beiseite da sieht man mal wieder Bürokraten die sonst nichts zutun haben wollen lieber, dass die  Deutschen verfetten anstatt sich im Wald sportlich zu bewegen.


----------



## Meister Alex (19. November 2008)

Na der Beitrag spricht für die Qualität des "Reporters". Der Forstamtsleiter sprach von einem Bikepark, aber nicht an dieser Stelle ud der Mikrophonständer faselt was vom Bikepark hier an der Rinne im nächsten Satz. Klasse.
Ich denke mittlerweile sind genügend mails wahrscheinlich auch vom DIMB bei Herrn Müller eingegangen. Bei aller Kritik an diesem doch recht einseitigen Beitrag, für den die Vertreter des Forstamts ja nicht verantwortlich sind, finde ich persönlich es ok. das Herr Müller den Kontakt sucht.
Andererseits ist in der Geschichte der Rinne schon viel von behördlicher Seite aus versprochen worden und nichts wurde gehalten. Daher scheut das gebrannte Kind bekanntlich das Feuer.
Falls Interesse an seriöser Berichterstattung besteht können Interesssierte ja in der Darmstädter Innenstadt (direkt am Loui) im Regionalstudio des hr vorbeischauen. Aber das mal nur so nebenbei erwähnt.... 

Gruß Meister Alex


----------



## Google (19. November 2008)

Seriöse Berichterstatung hin oder her...Im Beitrag wird doch ziemlich klar, dass die Rampen vom Forstamt maschinell beseitigt werden und Verbotsschilder ausgehängt werden. Da bin ich mal gespannt wie es weitergeht.


----------



## K!vin (19. November 2008)

sehr schade, da hab ich radfahrn richtig gelernt...
10km weiter in zwingenberg gibts auch ne bekannte strecke die rinne mit großem spaßfaktor! eben kam auf rheinmaintv das diese auch abgerissen wird


----------



## --bikerider-- (19. November 2008)

es wird gesagt das die stellen wo die downhiller ( die in dem beitrag nicht in die kategorie radfahrer fallen ) an unübersichtlichen die wege kreuzen...
was halten die davon einfach diese stellen für fußgänger kenntlich zu machen..?? --> achtung hier können downhiller kreuzen


----------



## pokerface (19. November 2008)

Ich hoffe nur mal dass sie die Abreißaktion nicht wirklich durchziehen ...


----------



## BrEmBo. (1. Dezember 2008)

JA und selbst wenn... kicker abreißen kein problem aber wie will man einen Downhill abreißen? das is schwer denk ich und die "paragrafenreiter" haben ja selber nur kein derartiges hobby! das ist genauso wie das vorurteil vieler über hundebesitzer (bin selber keiner und dennoch) sind ja nicht alle hundebesitzer schlechte menschen hab absolut nichts gegen hunde mag sie sogar und auch nichts gegen deren besitzer (wenn nicht aus anderen gründen) aber es liegt ja in jeden hundebesitzer seiner eigenen hand ob er den scheiß weg mach und so auch bei uns dhlern! nur weil manche sich nicht richtig im wald verhalten heißt es ja nicht das wir alle so sind!

und wenn ses abreißen wirds nachts von i-welchen bestimmt wieder aufgebaut^^

ride on sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (1. Dezember 2008)

BrEmBo. schrieb:


> JA und selbst wenn... kicker abreißen kein problem aber wie will man einen Downhill abreißen? das is schwer denk ich und die "paragrafenreiter" haben ja selber nur kein derartiges hobby! das ist genauso wie das vorurteil vieler über hundebesitzer (bin selber keiner und dennoch) sind ja nicht alle hundebesitzer schlechte menschen hab absolut nichts gegen hunde mag sie sogar und auch nichts gegen deren besitzer (wenn nicht aus anderen gründen) aber es liegt ja in jeden hundebesitzer seiner eigenen hand ob er den scheiß weg mach und so auch bei uns dhlern! nur weil manche sich nicht richtig im wald verhalten heißt es ja nicht das wir alle so sind!
> 
> und wenn ses abreißen wirds nachts von i-welchen bestimmt wieder aufgebaut^^
> 
> ride on sven




die sägen einfach recht und links neben der rinne ein paar bäume ab und lassen sie reinfallen...schwupp schauen wir doof...sowas ähnliches hab sie bei uns in nem kleine bikepark gemacht. bikepark ist zuviel gesagt, das war ne berg und tal bahn für die kleinsten kiddis, für die die grad das fahren mit dem rad gelernt haben.

-> kinder bitte auf die strasse, aber doch nicht in den wald! Deutschland ist geil


----------



## Khakiflame (1. Dezember 2008)

hallo jungs, einfach mal hier lesen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=353146&highlight=Rinne

da steht schon alles über den bericht und über lösungsmöglichkeiten.


----------



## BrEmBo. (1. Dezember 2008)

naja wir dhler schütten wieder bissl erde auf und dann wird über die bäume druber gerobbt! abgesehn davon is dann ihr bestes (dennoch nicht gutes) argument weg! wir würden dem wald schaden! was machen die die fällen paar bäume

find es einfach nur scheiiße

ja ich werd mich mal durchlesen


----------



## THEYO (9. Dezember 2008)

auch hier nochmal der verweis darauf, dass sich etwas in der sache tut:
http://www.dimb.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=259&Itemid=2


----------



## Eggbuster (17. Februar 2009)




----------



## Lucafabian (17. Februar 2009)

Eggbuster schrieb:


>



alles schön und gut...aber zu welcher zeit soll man präzens zeigen?
wieso wird denn immer das wichtigste vergessen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basscommander (17. Februar 2009)

Ist doch ganz einfach...

*DEN GANZEN TAG!!!!!!*

Einfach vorbei kommen und da gewesen sein!

Das hilft schon sehr viel!

Grüße!
Der Mo

ps.: wir werde so gg 10h, oder auch schon früher da sein, bis abends... open End


----------



## sipaq (18. Februar 2009)

Warum schreibt Ihr auf den Flyer "Weitere Informationen: www.woffm.de" wenn man dort exakt nichts zu der Aktion finden kann außer dem besagten Flyer?


----------



## THEYO (19. Februar 2009)

Weil das noch in Arbeit ist. Welche Informationen möchtest du denn noch haben?


----------



## sipaq (19. Februar 2009)

Naja, fangen wir mal an:



genaue Wegbeschreibung eventuell mit Google Maps Link
 ein bißchen Hintergrundinformation zum Thema, sprich warum gibts das Event überhaupt
Uhrzeit ab der das Ding stattfindet, liest ja schließlich nicht jeder diesen Thread
 Die Website ist auch noch recht dünn in Sachen "Wofür steht Wheels over Frankfurt" eigentlich. Wer findet und liest schon die Satzung?


----------



## Kombinatschef (19. Februar 2009)

Und noch 'ne Frage:
wollen wir etwa nur dort rumstehen (mit oder ohne Bike & Kutte) oder haben wir auch eine Message, am Besten eine koordinerte?
Wie ist der Tenor / das Auftreten, freundlich bestimmt, kooperativ, Konfrontation?
Vorschläge?


----------



## BrEmBo. (19. Februar 2009)

biken erlaubt?


----------



## THEYO (20. Februar 2009)

Also, um das nochmal zusammenzufassen:
Es handelt sich bei der Infoveranstaltung um eine Aktion der MTB-Vereine aus dem erweiterten Rhein-Main-Gebiet in Zusammenarbeit mit der DIMB. Daran Beteiligt sind Wheels over Frankfurt e.V., Gravity Pilots e.V. BMCC Bavarians Mountain Cycles Club e.V., HD-Freeride e.V., SC Winterstein e.V., MTB Club Beinhart Mainz e.V. unter der Federführung von Wheels over Frankfurt und der DIMB. Es geht darum einen Dialog zwischen sämtlichen Waldnutern herzustellen, zu erklären, welches Anliegen wir haben (die Einrichtung von legalen, versicherten, abgesteckten Downhill&Freeridestrecken sowie die darüberhinausgehende Duldung der Nutzung von Singletrails), welchen Sport wir ausüben. Das ganze ist eine Reaktion auf die insgesamt schlechte Situation der MTB-Sparte in der Rhein-Main-Region und eine weitere Bemühung unsererseits, einen sinvollen Dialog mit den örtlichen Behörden herzustellen.

Das muss erstmal an Info für heute reichen. Wer weitere Infos möchte ist gerne eingeladen sich auf www.woffm.de  im forum anzumelden und einen der moderatoren um freischaltung für das Legalizer-Infoboard zu bitten. Aus gegebenem Anlass nutzen wir das IBC-Forum nicht mehr zur Diskussion, sondern nur noch gelegentlich zu Verbreitung von Infos.


Zum Thema Biken erlaubt ist folgendes zu sagen:
Herr Müller vom Forstamt Darmstadt hat offizielle Verbote für das Befahren der "Frankenstein-Rinne" ausgesprochen, und diese auch mehrfach u.A. mit berittener Polizei durchsetzen lassen. Es ist also weder intelligent noch der Sache dienlich, sich am 1.3. einer Ordnungswiedrigkeit in diesem Sinne schuldig zu machen. Normale Forst-&Wanderwege dürfen jedoch weiterhin im Rahmen der gesetzlichen Grenzen befahren werden.

Grüße

Jo


p.s.: seht es uns bitte nach, wenn die infos auf der homepage momentan nur spärlich fließen. wir machen das alle nur ehrenamtlich und haben aktuell nur begrenzte manpower zur verfügung. wir versuchen trotzdem euch soweit wie möglich mit infos zu versorgen.


----------



## Eggbuster (20. Februar 2009)




----------



## oldrizzo (25. Februar 2009)

wer aus der wetterau mit an die rinne möchte: 

ein teil der rockriders, bzw. der mtb-abteilung des skiclub winterstein e.v. fährt sonntag vormittag hin. es sind noch plätze frei.... anfragen am besten per pn an mich.


----------



## macmaegges (9. März 2010)

Entschuldigung fürs Ausgraben, aber  was ist nun mit der Rinne, immmer noch lahmgelegt? 
Oder gar schon Plattgewalzt?
Hängen da noch diese lustigen Schilder?
Reiten da noch Ordnungshüter umher?

kann man da fahren ? 
legal ? illegal ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fr.th.13 (3. April 2010)

park dein auto net an der burg, sondern 1-2km weit weg. Die Spielen JOHN-Kontroleti


----------

